# Speakerphone switchs off unexpectely!



## umby75 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi, this is my first message and i hope to know and fix better some drawbacks in S3 phone.
Since about 1 month the speakerphone turns off suddenly and inexplicably when i'm phoning and the light of speakerphone key stays on and when i just re-tap on key i re-get the audio from frontal speakerphone to rear speakerphone.
Similar issue i have on Skype app and speakerphone turns off suddenly. I must close the call and re-call the interlocutor to hear him on rear speaker. ..
I had factory reset, installed the firmware (i have stock no brand Jb firmware), restored apps by backup, re-rooted the phone but i have always the issue.
I have updated on "Ema2" firmware of 2013 March but i still have the issue and i don't know to solve it.
I would let it be but these issues are very annoiyng.
Can you help me?

Sent from rooted Int. Galaxy S3 with stock JB using Tapatalk - Rome, Italy


----------

